# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  بوح قلوبنا قبل أقلامنا .. |~

## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من أوهامي العالقة في شباكه 
تعبتُ من الألام و الآهات والإنكسار
تعبتُ من الظلم و القسوة 
تعبتُ من غصام ألم أيامي 
تعبتُ من رسم إبتسامة خادشة لـ الفرح تبحث عن السعادة 
تَعبتُ من ...........! 

مساحة حرة لـ إنهاك التعب 
هلموا و أقتربوا فـ نزف التعب يحتاجكم 
تباً للأيام الماضية للذكريات المؤلمة 
تباً لـ ذكريات تنهش الذاكرة 
تباً لـ كل وجه سقط بمحض إرادته من عيني 
تباً للظروف التي تجبرنا على ما هو عكس مبادئنا وقيمنا ومعتقداتنا 
دعونا هُنانصرخ بـ 
تباً ... ! 

كن لي كما أشاء لأكونَ لكَ كما أنتَ تشاء 
هنا تنزف السطور الأُمنيات 
و تسيل الصفحة بسطور الحب والتضحيات 
ليرتعش القلب بنبضة رجاء 
لأستمتع بكَ وتستمتع بي بكل إنتشاء 
من غـيوم القلب سنرتجل حقول النداء 
لحبيبٍ نريده ويُردنا كما نرتجي ونشاء 
كأرتجل المطر للأرتواء 
لأكون بكَ أجمل وتكن بي أجمل
هنا نزرع زهرات من أرواحكم 
ونزرع الحلم بالورد
ونرويها بعطر حروفكم 
كن لي ....! لأكون لك ... ! 


بصدق الوعود تبقى فضاءات حياتنا صافية 
ويجرم الوعد وتبقى أوتار قلوبنا قاتلة 
ستكون لنا وقفة بالوعود .. حتى ياتي اليوم الموعود
هنا نطلق العنان للوعود علها تتحقق إلى أبعد الحدود
لنغرس هنا ذكرى الوعود الصادقة 
أعدك ... ! 

لنمارس أيضاً بعض طقوس الجنون 
لنبدي وجهاً آخر من المشاعر علناً 
مع كل رشفة من الكره سنكتب هنا 
أكره ... ! 


صفحة مفتوحة للجميع 
صرخاتنا وبوحنا من قلوبنا قبل أقلامنا 
مساحتنا هنا من نوع آخر 
مساحة للبوح بلا حدود 
مساحة يومية متجددة
لي و لكم جميعاً  
لأرواحكم أجمل الزهور

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. العزف على أوتار الحزن 
تباً .. لخيبات أحلامي المتوالية 
كن لي .. الحنان لأكون لك .. الآمان
أعدك .. أن تبقى روحي مخلصة لروحك 
أكره .. العقول الفارغة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

*



يآ مـطر يـآ مآسـَح جفـآف آلسَـــنينَ 
من خد الصحاري وجبين [ المساكين]..
يآ راوي أرض الشـجـر وآلبسآتـيْن..!
من عطش الزمن / ومفجر بها العـين
يـآمطـر أرحَـم غـَـيـركَ منْ الأنـين /~
كل شيء تسَـمعَ له صُـوت حَـــزينْ
حـتى الجَبـل منْ دمَعـتَـك يبَـدأ|| يلـين ~
وتسَمع بينْ آلصُخوُر صوُت الحنين
والرعَـد، يَصـَرخ بيـنْ آلُسـحـب وينْ ...*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عجبني الموضوع ..والحلو فيه انه مساحة يومية
يسلموو على الفكرة  :Smile: 


تعبتُ من .. الانتظار
تباً .. للذين لا يقدرون تعبنا
كن لي .. اليوم لأكون لك .. غدا
أعدك .. أن نكمل العمر سوية
أكره .. اللذين لا ينظرون لأبعد من انوفهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الوردة الجريحة العقيق الأحمر* 
*مشكورات على المرور الجميل* 
*أتمنى أن أرى بوح قلوبك اليومي هنا* 
*و أن تروق لكم هذه الفكرة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. ظلم الزمن 
تباً .. لخداع البشر 
كن لي .. الثقه  لأكون لك .. الأمل 
أعدك .. أن أنسج خيوط المستقبل بيدي 
أكره .. الفراق

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تعبتُ من .. الحنين للماضي
تباً .. عدم الوفاء
كن لي .. الربيع/ لأكون لك .. الزهرة
أعدك .. أن لا اتنازل عن قلبك مهما يكن
أكره .. الانانية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

دمعت عيناى ولا أدرى

أأنا حقا أرضى الصمدا

صرخت نفسى وكذا روحى

هل قلبى حقا قد صدقا

هل عملى لله الواحد

أم أن العمل لأجل البشرا

هل أخشى الناس ولا أخشى

خالقهم وأنا قد خلقا

هل خاف القلب من الدنيا

ونست روحى الله الصمدا

هل أشكو للناس وهم 

فى حاجه مثلى إلى من خلقا

هل أنسى أن لى ربا

يعلم فى قلبى ماخفيا

هل حقا تؤلمنى الدنيا

وأخاف الرزق وقد كتبَ

مالى ياربى لا أدرى

أرجوك فأنت لى السندا

أرجوك ...أحبك...أنقذنى

أجعل أخرتى لى هدفا

ثبت قدماى وأرزقنى

عينا تبكى قلبا صدقَ

وجه خطواتى فى الدنيا

والقول الثابت والعزمَ

أرجوك فأنت لى السندا 

أرجوك فأنت لى السندا

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. قسوة الأيام  
تباً .. لها 
كن لي .. كل شيء
أعدك .. أن لا تفرقنا الأيام 
أكره .. الغباء

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تعبتُ من .. التفكير
تباً ..للوحدة
كن لي مطراً .. لأكن لك .. قمحاً

أعدك .. أن اتنفسك عشقاً
أكره .. الغياب

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. [glow1=FF0808]ضغوطهم[/glow1] 
تباً .. [glow1=FF0000]لأيامي [/glow1]
كن لي ..[glow1=FF0D0D] الحاضر [/glow1]لأكون لكَ ..[glow1=FF0000] المستقبل[/glow1]
أعدك .. [glow1=FF0000]أن استجمع شتات روحي[/glow1]
أكره .. [glow1=FF0000]غيابهم  [/glow1]

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تعبت من خداع الأخلّاء..

تباً لمن لا يستحقون الوفاء..

كن لي قمراً لأكن لك السماء..

أعدك أن اكون لك دائماً شفافة كالنقاء..

أكره كذب الدخلاء..

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

_هل للحب أن يتلاشى مع زمن قسى ...



هل للحب أن يقتلع من أعماق القلب لحظة ضعف...



لاتقل بأن حبك لها موجود ...إياك أن تقول ذلك ...



أين أنت عنها ..أين؟؟؟




ألا تعلم بأنها تموت في اليوم أربعين مرة ...


ألا تعلم بأنها تذرف في الثانية أربعين دمعة ...



ألا تعلم بأنها تتألم وتصرخ في السهرة أربعين صرخة ...


ألا تعلم بأنها تقيم مراسيم موتك كل أربعين ليلة ...._</B>

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. حماقاتهم 

 تباً  .. لغيابهم 

 كن لي المطر  لأكن لك الثمر

 أعدك.. أن يبقى طيفك يرافق أحلامي 

 أكرهـ .. تفاهاتهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ .. من أنين قلوبهم 
تباً .. لقلوبهم الخاويه 
كن لي الأمل .. لأكون لك المستقبل 
أعدك .. أن أشاركك أحلامك 
أكرهـ .. الخوف

----------


## دموع الغصون

كن لي وحدي ..

----------


## Blackangel

*موضوع في منتهى القمه 

دائماً مميزة بجمال المواضيع

لكِ جزيل شكري دموع الغصون
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تعبت من تذكر أحداث الماضي..

تباً للذكريات المؤلمة..

كن لي حاضراًلأكن لك مستقبلا..

أعدك أن انسى الجراح شيئاً فشيئاً..

أكره أن تبقى آلامي متشبثة في رأسي..

----------


## Blackangel

*تعبت ........من كثرة آآآآهاتي

كوني........ الحلم الذي أتمناه

أعدكِ  ......بأن تبقي كل أمنياتي

تباً .........لتلك الظروف القاسية

أكره....... الانتظار  الشديد 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تباً ..... } للقلوب التي لا تعرف إلا الكره والحقد

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. حروفي
تباً .. لجنون أيامي
كن لي .. الحاضر لأكون لك .. المستقبل
أعدك .. أن تتحقق الوعود
أكره .. تضارب الافكار

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. جفائهم وهجرانهم 
تباً .. لبعد المسافات بين قلوبهم 
كن لي .. الحنان  لأكون لك .. الوئام
أعدك .. أن تحقق أوهام أحلامنا 
أكره .. ظن السوء

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. مكرهم 
تباً .. لأحقادهم 
كن لي .. الآمان لأكون لك .. الإلهام 
أعدك .. أن نتجاوز الماضي معاً 
أكره .. أنانيتهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تباً ،~، لـ لغباء يطوقهم و يحتضن نقص أرواحهم وتفاهات عقولهم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. جفاء همساتهم 
تباً .. لأوهامهم 
كن لي .. كل شيء 
أعدك .. أمارس كل طقوس الوفاء 
أكره .. تناقضاتهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. الانتظار 
تباً .. لغيابهم 
كن لي .. الثقة   لأكون لك .. كما تشاء  
أعدك .. أن نطوي الألم 
أكره .. ساعات الغروب التي تحتوي الألم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أكرهـ × أكرهـ × أكرهـ 
النفاق الإجتماعي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تعبتُ من .. تولد الالام
تباً .. لثقتي بهم
كن لي .. قلب  لأكون لك .. نبض
أعدك .. بـ ذاتي
أكره .. جرحك

----------


## بيلسان

تعبت ........ من تبرير جميع افعالي 

كن........ لي وحدي حتى وانت لوحدك

أعدك .......  بأني سأحقق حلمك بي

تباً .........للغباء

أكره.......التردد و الضعف

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبت ..{ الألم 

كن لي ..{ الدفء  لأكون لك ..{ بر الآمان

أعدك ..{ أن نبني مسارات الأمل سوياً 

تباً ..{ للبعد 

أكره ..{ غياااااااابك

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*تعبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت 
**من التفكير* *

كــــــــــــــــن 

لي * *الثقة**  لكـــــــــــــــون لك* *حلم المستقبل* *

أعدكـــــــــــــــ

**بأن لن يفرقنا أحد إلا الموت**

تبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاً

**لتلك العقارب التي لا تمشي* *


أكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــره

**كثر الظنون* *
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تـ ع ـبتُ 
منكَ ... أنتَ ...  يا معذبي

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكرهـ × ذلك الحنان المحرم علي و محلل لهن ×

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. الغياب 
تباً .. لحضورك
كن لي .. الوفاء لأكون لك .. كما تشاء
أعدك .. سأنهض بعيداً عن معصميك 
أكره .. أن تكبلني المشاعر

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

تعبتُ من .. الانتظار
تباً ..للإستياء
كن لي ..ارضاً لأكون لك ..السماء
أعدك .. بكثير من الأشياء
أكره ..الضعفاء

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. العزف بمفردي 
تباً .. لضجيجهم 
كن لي .. كما أنت الآن     لأكون لك .. أنا
أعدك .. أن نلبي مناجاة القدر
أكره .. بُعدك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*تعبتُ من ..** الجلوس بمفردي
تباً .. للفراغ
كن لي .. أنيساً لأكون لك .. نفساً
أعدك .. أن أقضي برفقتك عمراً وأكثر 
أكره .. الوحدة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. الأقنعة المزيفة

تباً .. لفوضى الحروف 

كن لي .. فقط الصدق 

أعدك .. أن أبدد ظلام ماضيك

أكره .. تناقضاتهم

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

تعبت

من نبضات قلبي وهي تنادي عليك

كن لي

مصدر ذاك الأمل 

أعدكِ

بأن أكون ذاك ألإلهام لأيامكِ 

تباً

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أكره
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*تعبت من فلسفتهم الزايدة
تباً لغرورهم 
أكره تواجدهم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

تعبتُ من .. العقول العقيمة 

تباً .. لتدخلاتهم 

كن لي .. فقط الصدق 

أعدك .. أن نكون على العهد

أكره .. أحجار الشطرنج البشرية 

*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*تعبت من غرورهم 
تباً لكِبَرِهم
كن معي متواضعاً
أكن لك أكثر من صديقاً
أكره جبروتهم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تـ ع ـبتُ من .. تذمره*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أكره تماديهم ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* كن لي الوجود .. أكون لكَ الملجأ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تعبتُ من .. انتظار السراب
**تباً .. لوعودهم 
كن لي .. الثقة 
أعدك ..  أن نرسم خرائط الحياة سوياً 
أكره .. تشبثهم بالماضي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تـ ع ـبت من " السفر الطويل حقائبي  وتعبتُ من خيلي و غزواتي "**
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبتُ من .. الانتظار طويلاً 

تباً .. لسراب الحروف المثقله

كن لي .. كما يجب أن تكون 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تباً .. للتعب 

أكرهـ × أكرهـ × أكرهـ 
غربة عقولهم 

تعبتُ من .. الروتين

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تـ ع ـبتُ من
 .. 
مواجهة العقبات 

تباً
 ..
لغيابهم  

كن لي
 ..
الآمان 
لأكون لك 
..
الحنان 

أعدك
 .. 
أن يتغيّر كل شي 

أكره 
.. 
الوعود الكاذبة
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. التفكير

تباً .. لضغط أرواحهم  

كن لي .. الصبر

أكره ..خربشات الماضي

----------


## دموع الغصون

تـ ع ـبت ُ من فوضى أرواحهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. العقول الدامية 
تباً .. لثقافاتهم العمياء 
كن لي .. الالتزام  لأكون لك .. صمام الآمان
أعدك .. أن أكون لك الأمل 
أكره .. ثغرات أرواحهم

----------


## (dodo)

*بعدما كُنتم حياة لي* 
*أصبحتم الموت*
*وذكراكم القبر وكفني ....*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. فوارغ وعودهم 
تباً .. لحماقاتي
كن لي .. لاشيء
أعدك .. أن تحصد ما زرعت
أكره .. البذور الشريرة

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ ... منك
تباً .. لك
كن لي ..  لا شيء لأكون لك .. ذكرى جميله
أعدك .. أن أترك بصماتي بحياتك إلى الأبد 
أكره .. مبرراتك الكاذبه

----------


## علاء سماره

ياليتني لم التقك
ولا حتى أصاحبك
لماذا ذكرت بك
الله يسامحك
لن أندم على تركك

----------


## shams spring

*صدقني .. نحن لا ننسى أبداً .. ولكن نغمض أعيننا قليلاً لكي نستطيع ان نعيش ..
(واسيني الاعرج)
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من .. أيامي
تباً .. لأرواحهم 
كن لي .. الثقه .. لأكون لك كل الحياة 
أعدك .. أن نطوي صفحات الماضي 
أكره .. جفاء العقول

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تعبتُ من حضور سرابك 

تباً لأفعالك 

أكره اللحظات الضائعة*

----------


## محمد العزام

لاتكن لي ...فقد كرهت ايامي  معك 
تعبت ...من خياالك وطيفك 
اعدك ...بان اطوي صفحتك 
انا ...قادر على فعل كل شيء

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من أنانيتهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*إمنحنيَ عشقاً ؛ يجعلني مطمئنة*
*.. وسإمنحك دفئاَ يأخذك إلى ( السمااء )*

----------


## محمد العزام

امنحني ثقتك ...وساوفي بعهدي لك 

وسامنحك قلبا يطير بك الى عالم الخيال

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

سأمضي دوماً إلى عالمي الخاص وأتبع 
بصمت لعلى  الذكريات تخذك لذاك الحب
الذي وعدتني بأنك سوف تحيه وتبنيه من جديد

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا تمنحني شيء فيكفيني وجودك 
تعبتُ من لعبة القدر معنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كن لي غطاء ألحف به قلبي 
أعدك أن تحترق أوراق الخريف*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تعبتُ من ذاك الطيف الخفي 


أكرهـ تناقضات البشر 


تباً لشقاء سعادتهم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

كن لي الأمل المنتظر 

تباً .. لهراء الأحلام

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبتُ من غباء قلوبهم وجفاء عقولهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبتُ من .. اظهار القوة 
تباً .. لرحلة البحث
كن لي ..عطاء الأمل  لأكون .. للأمل عطاء 
أعدك .. أكرس الجهود لاستأنف أيامي 
أكره .. حوادث الماضي 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبت ..{ غيابك

كن لي ..{ القليل لأكون لك ..{ الكثير

أعدك ..{ أن تبقى جبروت اشتياقي 

تباً ..{ لوجه الاكتئاب

أكره ..{ أرصفت الانتظار 





*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبت .. متعة امتلاكك

كن لي .. كل الوجود 

أعدك .. تبقى عيناك جوهرتي

تباً .. لأحزانك 

أكره .. آهاتك


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبت .. من السفر الطويل حقائبي

كن لي .. الصدق فقط

أعدك .. تتغير كل مفاهيم الكون معي 

تباً .. لسذاجتك معي

أكره .. هفواتك ونزاوتك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كثرت رائحة الموت من حولنا ومازالت الغفله تستحوذ على

قلوبنا نلهث خلف الدنيا وملذاتها وكأنها دار البقاء ونسينا أنها

محطة عبور وتنتهي بنا إما إلى نعيم مقيم أو جحيم دائم ..

----------


## &روان&

أنآ لآ اُفكِرُ بهْ كَثِيرَاً . . . فَقِطْ كُلّمِآإ دَقَّ قلْبيّ ~ ♥

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبت ..تساؤلات ذاتي 

كن لي .. صوت الحنين 

أعدك .. ارحل حيث لوطنك منفى

تباً .. لسذاجتك معي

أكره .. غباء تصرفاتك 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تعبت ،، من حماقتي في عالمكـ 

كن لي ،، نبضآآ لا يتوقف

أعدك ،، بِ سعاده 

تباً ،، لجنوني بكـ

أكره ،، حياتي بدونكـ

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبت .. فصول مرت بدونك

كن لي .. الوجود

أعدك .. ان تتلاشى كل الاحاسيس 

تباً .. لـ تفكيرك

أكره .. كل شيء يذكرني بك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبت .. ثقوب الذاكرة

كن لي .. أو لا تكون 

أعدك .. ان تغادر ذاكرتي

تباً .. لـ الأحلام المطوية 

أكره .. ذاكرة مشتركة أتقاسمها معك 




*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*متعبـــة مــن واقع لـــا يــأتيني بكـــ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تعبت .. من وحشية القدر 

أعدك .. أن تتغير كل المفاهيم 

تباً .. لـ حاضر يجهل الماضي 

أكره .. الحال الآن

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*متعبة من يوم لا يمنحني شيئا" لابتسم لاجله*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

تباً لِــ غبائهم 

أكره بعض تصرفاتهم


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
    تعبتُ من .. انفرادي بالصمت 
    تباً .. لحضورك البالي 
    كن لي .. لا شيء 
    أعدك .. أن تندم 
    أكره .. غبائك



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تباً لك أنت فقط 
و تباً لأغنية " نمت وحلمت "

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبتُ من .. الحماقات 
تباً .. لتعري النوايا
كن لي .. مغناطيس
أعدك .. أن تذبل كلّ زهورك 
أكره .. فقدان الكثير من الألوان 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبتُ من .. الحماقات 
تباً .. لتعري النوايا
كن لي .. مغناطيس
أعدك .. أن تذبل كلّ زهورك 
أكره .. فقدان الكثير من الألوان 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبتُ من .. الانتظار
تباً .. لذاكرة مثقلة بالكثير 
كن لي .. الماضي
أعدك .. أن تغادرني على عجل
أكره .. ذاتي في حضرتك 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبتُ من .. ذأتي
تباً .. لي
كن لي .. أو لا تكون 
أعدك .. أن تختفي كلّ الدروب
أكره .. اللاشيء  


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبتُ من .. ذأتي
تباً .. لي
كن لي .. أو لا تكون 
أعدك .. أن تختفي كلّ الدروب
أكره .. اللاشيء  


*

----------


## علاء سماره

:Eh S(17):

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*تعبتُ من .. ذاكرتي التي تأبى النسيان
تباً .. للخذلان 
كن لي .. الأمل لأكون لك .. الدنيا
أعدك .. أن اغلق نوافذ الذاكرة يوماً 
أكره .. الفراق*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تعبتُ من .. الحلم بشيء أفضل من الواقع
تباً ..البدايات
كن لي .. النهاية وكفى 
أعدك .. الاتستحوذ على تفكيري
أكره .. خفقان قلبي بك 

*

----------


## حسان القضاة



----------


## طوق الياسمين

*وإني استحي مِنك إلهي : مِن حُزني القبيح*

----------

